# Member's Mark AA Alkalines from Sam's Club



## Exit32 (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone know who manufactures the Member's Mark brand AA alkaline batteries that are now available at Sam's Club stores? I believe "Member's Mark" is the brand name used by Sam's Club for its generic products.

I did a search here at CPF but didn't find anything about them. A Google search on the Internet yielded a claim that the Sam's Club Member's Mark AA alkalines are made by Duracell.

Just curious to know if these batteries are worth buying for use in remote controls, wall clocks, and other low-drain applications.


----------



## Howecollc (Oct 23, 2009)

Sam's always had excellent prices on large packages of the entire Duracell line until about 10 years ago. At that point they switched to carrying Energizer, and have been loyal to that brand ever since. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 23, 2009)

Walmart used to have a generic brand that was made by rayovac they sold also. I knew this because I saw a stack of batteries still half in the box and the prepackaging said the same location as rayovacs come from or same company. I believe they were everactive and in blue with gold lightning bolts


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 24, 2009)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Walmart used to have a generic brand that was made by rayovac they sold also. I knew this because I saw a stack of batteries still half in the box and the prepackaging said the same location as rayovacs come from or same company. I believe they were everactive and in blue with gold lightning bolts



Those were decent and cheap until after they cleared them out for good. I remember the clearout prices were the lowest I'd ever seen. I remember the 2D packs went for 10 cents. 24 packs of AAs I think were under a buck (I think they were 48 cents). I cleaned them out in one store. Haven't seen a deal like that in years.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 24, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Those were decent and cheap until after they cleared them out for good. I remember the clearout prices were the lowest I'd ever seen. I remember the 2D packs went for 10 cents. 24 packs of AAs I think were under a buck (I think they were 48 cents). I cleaned them out in one store. Haven't seen a deal like that in years.



they were all gone before they got that cheap here. I did get 8D cells at 25 cents each and I still haven't used them yet.... still good although they are expired perhaps by maybe 1 year. I keep them in the package till I need them so if they leak no big deal.


----------



## pedalinbob (Nov 22, 2009)

I purchased a pack of these a week ago--they are a very good deal, as long as they perform well. Haven't had a chance to try them yet.

Anyone figure out who manufactures them? I notice they are made in the USA.

Bob


----------



## Exit32 (Nov 22, 2009)

Since buying my first package of Member's Mark AAs about a month ago, I've deployed them in several clocks, two programmable thermostats, one of those Swiffer spray mops, and one of those shower-cleaner sprayers.

The clocks and thermostats are low-drain applications and the spray mop and spray cleaner are intermittent high-drain devices. So far, the Member's Mark alkaline batteries are performing flawlessly.

BTW, if anyone wants to include these batteries in one of the battery-test studies here, I'd be happy to contribute and ship Member's Mark AAs for testing so all can see how well these batteries perform. Just let me know how many batteries you need and where to ship them.


----------



## snakebite (Nov 22, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Those were decent and cheap until after they cleared them out for good. I remember the clearout prices were the lowest I'd ever seen. I remember the 2D packs went for 10 cents. 24 packs of AAs I think were under a buck (I think they were 48 cents). I cleaned them out in one store. Haven't seen a deal like that in years.



i am still using some from that clearance sale.maybe some deal on pricing of other brands under the condition they would not compete with their generics?
maybe they were not selling as well as expected?
there certainly wasnt anything wrong with them.


----------



## thospress (Aug 22, 2011)

pedalinbob said:


> I purchased a pack of these a week ago--they are a very good deal, as long as they perform well. Haven't had a chance to try them yet.
> Bob


 
I have been using these batteries for the past 6 months and am most impressed. Also, I was pleased to see the the addition of a "Use By" date on the batteries (mine have a 2016 Use By Date).


----------



## pedalinbob (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry for bumping an old thread...but my experience with these AA batteries have been mixed. 
Generally, they seem to be holding up ok, but I don't think their runtime is on par with the big names.

On several recent occasions (3 or 4, so far) I have pulled them out of a toy and found them to be a 0 volts or less.
I believe one of them leaked severely in a flashlight destroying it (I'm not sure if it was a switch failure or battery, but it looks like the battery).
I have also had several incidences of minor leakage without catastrophic failure. I haven't had any of these issues with Duracell, Energizer or Rayovac (my favorite budget alkaline).


----------



## Sway (Oct 10, 2011)

Bob keep us posted on the leaks, I started using the AA's a few months back in clocks, remotes and a Sylvania "Dot-It" light no leaks so far. Use by date 2016, the lot number looks to be 0310A


----------

